# clean e46 m3, then the rain came :(



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

was bored earlier so cleaned the car as it was sunny. as soon as i had just finished drying, it rained :devil:

got camera out and took a few pics of it wet 

waxed few weeks ago with dodo juice banana armour


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

Tail pipes look better than new!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

I love these M3's and this is a fine example, great job :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy mate :thumb:


----------



## R B Customs (Jul 24, 2009)

Joech92 said:


> Tail pipes look better than new!


I'll echo that!
nice job mate.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

R B Customs said:


> I'll echo that!
> nice job mate.


Cheers  every weekend i use meguairs nxt gen metal polish, then every other weekend the britemax twins


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Joech92 said:


> Tail pipes look better than new!


+1 Mint is an understatement!


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Lovely shots. Had to deal with some rain myself yesterday and often wish I lived somewhere like LA lol. 

Love Dodo Juice, have some Home Brew wax on my car and it's still beading like yours about 2 months after application! Great VFM!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice buddy :thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely love this car. You can tell by the pics that you've not missed a single bit with the wax, everywhere is beading the water.

Really good effort mate, nice one.


----------

